# Stuck aperture -- Canon EFS 18-55mm IS lens



## logancorsaut (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm in some trouble and I need some help.

My Rebel XS kit lens (the aforementioned model) has two issues.

When I tried shooting with it recently, it gave me a "Err 01 -- lens connection faulty" message. And when I examined the lens, the actual aperture blades were stuck at what appears to be F22. I tried erasering and cleaning the contacts, but nothing was successful. Do you all have any insight to offer me?

I'm ready and willing to crack 'er open with a screwdriver. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dao (Apr 13, 2011)

Is the lens under warranty?


----------



## logancorsaut (Apr 13, 2011)

No, unfortunately... I never had one for it in the first place.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

just look on craigslist.  Youll find plenty of same lens for cheap.  Or better yet, upgrade.  Not worth the hassle but good experiment if you want to open it up lol.


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2011)

It's nice that Nikon cameras have the motor that drives the lens aperture blades in the camera body.

All Nikon lenses have an aperture actuation lever on the lens mount you can manually manipulate to unstick aperture blades, if needed.

By the way, the aperture closes to it's minimum each time a Nikon lens is removed from the camera, and opens to it's maximum each time a lens is mounted. Kind of a self cleaning action.


----------



## Dao (Apr 14, 2011)

If it is out of warranty, then go look for a replacement.  It shouldn't cost you a lot of money because a lot of people want to get rid of their kit lens.  Or maybe you can get a better lens?


----------

